
Sad Observations from a Boston Angel Dinner - bjonathan
http://www.robgo.org/post/1610778889/sad-observations-from-a-boston-angel-dinner
======
alain94040
It could be selection bias: the good angels are busy chasing good startups,
not going for dinner with a bunch of has-beens.

Or it could be that there are no good angels nearby. Hard to tell. Hopefully,
it's up to you to set the tone and find like-minded investors.

~~~
robgo
Luckily, my two partners were doing better things. There was some selection
bias, but not too much.

------
neworbit
Sounds like a lot of places are in this boat, even strong second tier
locations like Boston and Seattle.

